# Towing Complaints, Regrets? 312Bh



## dkitt10 (Feb 1, 2017)

Looking at purchasing a 312bh

35' monster. We love the floor plan and we bring lots stuff in truck box so ideal compared to a 5th wheel

I'm just worried about towing experience and scared I may regret not getting a fiver with such long trailer

Tow vehicle is Chevy 2500 diesel

Curt equalizer round bar 10k-15k trailer 1000-1500lb tongue
And sway bar control x2. Prolly mostly use 1 but carry 2nd in case

Anyone white knuckled with these trailers and wish they had a 5th wheel?


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

We purchased our 312BH for the very same reason that you pointed out. With kids, its nice having the bed spaced in the truck while traveling. We probably have over 15,000 miles towing this unit all around the great old USA with our F350. Using the 14k Equlizer, we haven't had any issues with the "tail waging the dog". I'm not familiar with the hitching system you have mentioned, but when you mention possibly using a 2nd sway bar, I'm guessing the hitch uses a separate friction say control bar. If that is the case, please be sure to do your homework on those say bars as I don't believe they are recommended for units over 28'. Having the proper equipment certainly helps to take the stress out of a long day on the road. Safe travels!!


----------



## dkitt10 (Feb 1, 2017)

Yea I spoke to curt manufacturing. As I read the same. He said its fine into the 30's but very strong crosswind can always attach a 2nd on opposite side hitch.

There may be better hitches out there to look at. Just what I have now that worked great on out 250urs. But then again this thing is massive compared to it!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

If you are looking to private sale your 250urs, I suggest making the Curt part of the deal as the new owner would most likely need one anyway. I my past experience, RV dealers will discount a new hitch when purchased with the camper, making easier for you to opt for an Equalizer or Reese hitch.


----------



## dkitt10 (Feb 1, 2017)

250urs not a popular floor plan up here.

Dealer trade wanted our 2016 250urs plus 3000$ for 2013 outback 312bh. 
But now We have a pending deal for straight across. Which I feel we are close. To same ball park

hard to tell as I can not locate Canadian version blue book for trailers.

But if the trade does happen the hitch would stay with me. Could always privately sell it down the road if there is better options!

http://www.curtmfg.com/part/17063

This is what I will have once I spend about $160 upgrading my current system 
Maybe better take same money towards different unit?

Dan


----------



## Colorado Camper (Jan 19, 2013)

I have a 312BH and have towed it about 10k miles with a Suburban 2500. This is my first trailer and the dealer stuck on a cheap weight distributing hitch with friction sway control. I drove home about 30 miles on the highway white knuckled for sure. Actually I should say the trailer drove me home. Anyway, back to the dealer to get what I originally requested which was a Reese dual cam and haven't had an issue since.


----------



## RLM5150 (May 18, 2016)

We have a 2015 298RE which is very comparable to the 2013 312BH in length, weight, and tongue weight. It was a bit much for my 1500 so traded in for a new 2500 and it handles great. Never an issue, even with heavier winds.


----------



## 325BH (May 10, 2016)

I tow a 37-1/2' 325BH with an F250 and don't have any issues. I use a Reese SC WD system with an add-on anti-sway bar. Works great.

Of course I also ditched the 15" ST tires on day one and replaced them with 16" LT tires. I changed them for a variety of reasons, however the stiffer side-walls of the LT's assist in sway prevention and control.

I'm still laughing at the comment regarding a sway bar on a trailer over 28'! Like the sway bar knows and does something wrong... LOL. Nothing is different about the tongue/a-member on a longer trailer. Still woks the same. The longer the trailer, the more leverage there is to overcome... but the sway bar doesn't inject any issues. I've thought about adding a second one but have never needed it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## QuantumRiff (May 31, 2015)

I have a 312BH, and a ram 2500 Diesel, with an equalizer hitch. I have never noticed sway. I have driven through nebraska with some pretty crazy side winds, and not had a problem. I do occasionally have the trailer bounce up and down quite a bit, porpoising on the freeway. I imagine my coil springs suspension in my truck probably does not help stop that quickly, but its not too bad.


----------



## mike243 (Oct 2, 2013)

My Husky hitch said 24' and longer would advise 2 friction sway bars,Thats what I run with no problems on my 28' outback.Just remember to take them loose when backing into spots I have read to keep from bending them


----------

